# Deputy Sheriff Bryan P. Gross



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Bryan P. Gross

Converse County Sheriff's Office, Wyoming

End of Watch: Thursday, July 28, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 29
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Drowned
Date of Incident: July 28, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Deputy Sheriff Bryan Gross drowned in the North Platte River while attempting to save a teenage girl who had jumped into the river after fighting with her boyfriend.

Deputy Gross had responded to the scene and entered the water, which was swollen due to heavy snowmelt. The girl was pulled from the water by bystanders but Deputy Gross was swept away. His body was found four days later, approximately 1/2 mile from where he entered the river.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Converse County Sheriff's Office
107 N 5th Street
Suite 239
Douglas, WY 82633

Phone: (307) 358-4700


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Sad, RIP Deputy Gross


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

